# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  c'shte tarikati?

## ruela

selam alejkum

Ju lutem mund te me shpjegoni c'eshte tarikati?
ruela

----------


## ocean

> selam alejkum
> 
> Ju lutem mund te me shpjegoni c'eshte tarikati?
> ruela


Alejkum Selam

Ana shpirterore e Islamit (Sufizmi) shoqëronte muslimanët e devotshëm, të sinqertë dhe qëndronte afër shpirtërave të vetmuar të besimtarëve muslimanë që kërkonin shpëtimin, prehjen e tyre personale në Allahun përmes praktikimit religjioz asket te kohe pas kohshëm, përmes meditimeve të njëpasnjëshme. 

Herë pas here, gjindej një udhëheqës shpirtëror që ndriçonte rrugen e besimtarëve/ithtarëve. Kështu formohej një rreth apo grup i besimtarëve (dishepujve) muslimanë. Ky rreth apo grup, jetonte disa gjenerata pas vdekjes së udheheqësit shpirteror, i cili para se të vdiste caktonte pasardhësin e tij i cili do të udhëhiqte dishepujt e mbetur dhe besimtaret e tjerë muslimanë ne rrugen e Allahut me pastërtinë me të madhe të mundshme shpirtërore. 

Ky grup apo rreth i ngushtë i njerëzve i udhëhequr nga një prijës shpirtëror i devotshëm njihet me emrin *Tarikat* apo edhe *Vëllazëri*.

Kështu, çdo tarikat apo vëllazëri është e lidhur përmes nje zinxhiri autentik, pra silsilës, prej themeluesit të tarikatit deri te profeti Muhamed a.s. Në këtë mënyrë, çdo sufi beson se shpirti profetik i predikuar nga tarikati apo vëllazëria ku bën pjesë ai, është bazamenti ezoterik i fesë Islame. 

Pershendetje

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

> selam alejkum
> 
> Ju lutem mund te me shpjegoni c'eshte tarikati?
> ruela






- Çka është Tarikati (rruga sufite)


Fjala tarikat, rrjedh nga gjuha arabe e cila d. m. th. rrugë të cilës duhet ecur, metodë e cila duhet të ndiqet, gjendje dhe pozitë. Në fillim tarikati kishte kuptim të largimit prej dynjasë për ta fituar ahiretin dhe të rrugës e cila do të ndiqej me edukimin e fuqive shpirtërore, kontrollimin e shtytësve të unit dhe të karakterit njerëzor. Ndërsa më vonë, me tarikat nënkuptohej tërësia e rregullave dhe parimeve etike-sociale të ndjekura nga ana e personave që marrin edukatë shpirtërore nën kontrollin e një shejhu dhe brenda një teqeje të caktuar. [22] 


Qëllimi i tarikatit është t’i nxjerr në pah vlerat shpirtërore me origjinë hyjnore të fshehura në brendinë e ithtarit të tarikatit (murid) dhe t’ju ndihmoj atyre ta gjejnë All-llahun xhel-le sha-nuhu.



Themeluesi i çdo rruge (tarikati) nga ana e pararojës së tij (shejhu) i cakton disa rregulla dhe adete.



Sipas sufive rrugët e arritjes tek All-llahu janë të panumërta. Secili në mënyra dhe rregulla të ndryshme arrin tek All-llahu dhe e realizon me metoda dhe rrugë te ndryshme. 



Tarikatet në bazë të metodologjisë së tyre ndahen në tre grupe:



1. Tarik-i ahjar - rrugë shpirtërore në të cilën përparohet vetëm nëpërmjet namazit, agjërimit, leximit të Kur’anit, haxhit dhe xhihadit të pandërprerë. Personat që e ndjekin këtë rrugë kanë nevojë për më tepër përpjekje se sa dy grupet e tjera.


2. Tarik-i ebrar - rrugë shpirtërore në të cilën përparohet nëpërmjet përpjekjes (muxhadele) dhe stërvitjes kuptimore (rijadat). Përpjekja dhe stërvitja në këtë rrugë kanë për qëllim që personi të largohet prej sjelljeve të liga dhe të furnizohet me më të mirat.


3. Tarik-i shuttar - është rrugë e shkrirjes, ekstazës (fena, vexhd), përkushtimit (teslimijjet), meditimit (tefekkur) dhe falemnderimit (shukr). Personat që ecin në këtë rrugë (salik) përpiqen që ta pastrojnë unin e tyre dhe të ngrihen sa më lartë shpirtërisht.[23]


Ndërsa në bazë të metodave të edukimit dhe arsimimit mistik, tarikatet ndahen në dy grupe dhe atë tarikate “shpirtërore” dhe të “Unit”. 


1) Tarikatet shpirtërore (ruhanijje) - Këto tarikate bazë të sistemit të tyre e kanë shpirtin dhe nëpërmjet kryerjes së farzeve, sunneteve[24], ibadeteve nafile, përkujtimit të pandërprerë të All-llahut xhel-le shanuhu dhe lidhjes kuptimore (rabëta)[25] përpiqen ta arrijnë pastërtinë shpirtërore. Në procesin edukativ-arsimor sufik (sejr-i suluk) të këtyre tarikateve ka disa shkallë që duhet të kalohen edhe atë:


a) Kalb (zemra)
b) Ruh (shpirti)
c) Sir (sekreti)
ç) Hafi (fshehtësia)
d) Ahfa (metafshehtësia/gjysëmfshehtësia)
dh) Letaif-i nefs (shëmbëlltyra e unit)
e) Letaif-i kul-l (shëmbëlltyra e tërësisë)



Zotërimi i këtyre shkallëve dhe kapërcimi i tyre bëhet nëpërmjet vird[26] të posaçëm të emrave të All-llahut xhel-le shanuhu, dhe si rezultat arrihet në pastrimin e fundmë të shpirtit të njeriut nga të gjitha njollat e kësaj bote dhe kthimin e tij në origjinalitetin parazanafillor.



2) Tarikatet e unit (nefsanijje) janë tarikatet që bazë të sistemit të tyre e kanë unin dhe që kanë zhvilluar një metodologji të caktuar në luftën kundër pasioneve dhe lakmive negative të unit njerëzor. Personi (saliku) i cili e zgjedh këtë rrugë duhet që nëpërmjet shtatë pozitave ta pastroj unin e tij. Këto pozita (sipas besimit të tyre sh. a.) janë:



a) Nefs-i emmare - Është uni që e urdhëron të keqen dhe zemrën e tërheq nga e liga. Saliku në këtë pozitë veten e konsideron si më të ulët në qenësi dhe mundohet që t’i heshtë pëshpërimat e brendshme të epshit të tij.
b) Nefs-i levvame - Është uni që pengohet për gabimet e bëra dhe që e fajëson veten. Herë pas here e urdhëron të keqen, por shpejt pendohet dhe kthehet e bën vepra të mira.
c) Nefs-i mulhime - Është uni që frymëzohet nga një intuitë e brendshme për të keqen si e keqe dhe për të mirën si e mirë. Ai i kahëzon veprat e njeriut në bazë të këtij frymëzimi, e kundërshton shejtanin dhe pasionet epshore të paligjshme.
d) Nefs-i mutmainne - Është uni i shëndritur me dritën e zemrës, i pastruar prej cilësive të liga dhe me etikë të përsosur. Ai është i bindur se do të përgjigjet para Zotit për veprat e bëra. Veprat e mira i bën me dashuri dhe sinqeritet.
e) Nefs-i radije - Është uni që tregon kënaqësi për të gjitha gjendjet në këtë botë. Ai nuk ngren krye në asnjë fatkeqësi të kësaj bote por gjithmonë është i nënshtruar pranë Fuqisë Krijuese.
f) Nefs-i merdijje - Është uni me të cilin është i kënaqur All-llahu xhel-le shanuhu.
g) Nefs-i kamile - Është uni që ka arritur pozitat më të larta shpirtërore. Saliku në këtë pozitë është i përsosur dhe mund të bëhet udhërrefyes për të tjerët.[27]



Tarikatet më të njohura dhe më të përhapura në botën islame janë:



1. Tarikati Kadirijje - Abdul-Kadir Gejlaniu ka vdekur (v. 562h/1166)
2. Tarikati Jesevijje - Hoxha Ahmed Jeseviu ka vdekur (v. 562h/1167)
3. Tarikati Rifaijje - Ahmed er-Rifaiu ka vdekur (v. 578h/1182)
4. Tarikati Medjenije - Ebu Medjen Shuayb bin Huseyin, ka vdekur (v. 590h/1193)
5. Tarikati Kubrevije - Nexhmuddin Kubra, ka vdekur (v. 618h. /1221),
6. Tarikati Suhreverdije - Ebu Hafs Omer Shehabuddin Suhreverdî, ka vdekur (v. 632h/1234)
7. Tarikati Çishtije - Muinuddin Hasan el-Çishtîu, ka vdekur (v. 633h/1236)
8. Tarikati Ekberijje - Muhjuddin ibn Arabiu, ka vdekur (v. 638/1240)
9. Tarikati Shazelije - Ebu'lHasan Shazelîu, ka vdekur (v. 656h/1258)
10. Tarikati Bektashije - Haxhi Bektash Veliu, ka vdekur (v. 669h/1270)
11. Tarikati Mevlevije - Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumî, ka vdekur (v. 672h/1273)
12. Tarikati Bedevije - Ahmed bin Ali Bedeviu, ka vdekur (v. 675h/1276)
13. Tarikati Desukijje - İbrahim Desukîu, ka vdekur (v. 676h/1277)
14. Tarikati Sadije - Saduddin bin Musa Xhebbavî, ka vdekur (v. 700h/1300)
15. Tarikati Nakshibendije - i themeluar nga Bahauddin Nakshibendî, ka vdekur (v. 791h/1388)
16. Tarikati Halvetije - Omer bin Ekmeluddin Lahixhî, ka vdekur (v. 800h/1397)
17. Tarikati Bajramije - Haxhi Bajram Veli, ka vdekur (v. 833h/1429) [28]




23. Burime sufite, Eraydin, Selçuk, Tesavvufi dhe Tarikatet, fq. 24
24. E që sunneti autentik është i pastër nga këta
25.e ke tek tema e [partite dhe sektet]tek postimi me titull  "Kujdes nga Tarikatet Sufiste (Dervishët)"

26. Lloje të ndryshme të dhikrit që i veprojnë sufitë, këto dhikre nuk kanë bazë në sunnetin e të Dërguarit të All-llahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ve sel-lem, disa i bëjnë me zë(xhehri)-si rifaijtë dhe kadirijtë, e disa pa zë(hafijj)-si melamijtë dhe nakshibenditë, disa prej tarikateve dhikrin e bëjnë duke qëndruar në këmbë si mevlevijtë(sema) dhe kadirijtë ndërsa të tjerët e bëjnë ulur, disa lëshojnë zëra të çuditshme duke qarë në një ambient të errët. 
27. Burime sufite, Yilmaz, Kamil, Hyrje në Tesavuf, fq. 194-195.

----------


## ruela

selam alejkum

faleminderit per shpjegimet qe me dhate dhe qe mesova dicka me shume per tarikatet.Po islami cmendim ka per tarikatet?

----------


## ocean

> selam alejkum
> 
> faleminderit per shpjegimet qe me dhate dhe qe mesova dicka me shume per tarikatet.Po islami cmendim ka per tarikatet?


Alejkum Selam

Moter e nderuar po te flas aq sa di nga ajo qe kam mesuar une.  Allahu me falte ne gabofsha dicka. 

Nga kendveshtrimi radikal (Vehabizmi) I Islamit, Tarikatet  (Sufizmi) jane te devijuara nga Islami. Por ky qendrim nuk perfshin mazhorancen ne Islam edhe pse pretendohet ashtu nga ana radikale e Islamit.  

Mund te flas per veten time, une e kam perqafuar Islamin nga ana shpirterore e tije pra Sufizmit, (te bazuar ne Kur’an dhe Sunnet) *ketu kam gjetur ngrohtesine dhe dashurine e Islamit.* Ashtu ka dashur Zoti per mua.

Thene kete njeri duhet te kete shume kujdes sepse me aq sa kam mesuar une ne Sufizem do te gjesh njerez nga te dy anet e spektrit. Ata qe kane devijuar plotesishte nga ana e jashtme e Islamit por gjithashtu aty do te gjesh edhe besimtaret me te devotshem te Islamit.  Ketu qendron I gjithe keqkuptimi per sufizmin.

Sufizmi I bazuar ne Kur’an dhe Sunnet eshte grada me e larte e Islamit qe te shpie ne zgjim-ndricim. 

Sot ka disa nivele te ndrysme te zgjimit ne mes te Muslimaneve, disa e percjellin themelin fundamental esencial te Islamit, apo vetem anen e jashtme te Islamit, (gje qe eshte plotesishte ne rregull dhe e domosdoshme) mandej kemi nga ata qe deshirojne te thellohen me shume dhe te kuptojne domethenien e gjerave, mandej kemi nga ata qe deshirojne te thellohen edhe me shume ne Islam dhe qe deshirojne te kuptojne domethenien e domethenies qe deshirojne ta njohin Realitetin, qe deshirojne ta njohin Driten, te Verteten. 

Metoda per te kerkuar keto pergjegje qe jane nje impulse nga zemra e njeriut qe nga fillimi I kohes, eshte qe njeri ta interiorizoje Sheriatin. Kjo metod mund te gjendet ne fjalen el-Tarikah.  Eshte metod per te interiorizuar Sheriatin, ne menyre qe I tere personaliteti im te rrezaton komandat e Sheriatit ne menyren me natyrale, pa ndonje sofistikim apo artificialitet.  Ai person qe interiorizon Sheriatin nepermjet metodes se Tarikatit, eshte I bekuar me realizimin e te Vertetes (Ma’fiah).  Ne qofte se besimtari perparon edhe me tutje ne kete rruge ai/ajo arrin Realitetin (Hakikah)

Ne shekullin e 13-te. rryma e vetme qe perhapi shume besimin islam ishte rryma sufiste e cila mundesoi qe Islami te shtrihet deri ne Spanje, Azi e gjetiu.

 Doktrina sufiste eshte mjaft hermetike ne formulimin e saj. Fundamentalisht, sufizmi permban konceptin e unionit me Allahun kurse Islami ortodoks apo literalist, vendos besimtarin në ndarje me Allahun. Shikuar nga ky aspekt, sufizmi ben pjese ne filozofite me te avansuara te planetit.  Ne shkence, fizika kuantike dita dites eshte duke e vertetuar ate qe ana shpirterore e Islamit e ka mesuar qe nga ardhja e Profetit a.s.

Moter e nderuar po qe se je e vendosur ta perqafosh Islamin (me fale se ndoshta ju veq keni vendosur) fillo qe nga themeli me faljen e namazit, zekatin, ramazanin, deshmo Zotin Nje, beso ne engjujt, ne librat e shenjte etj. Kur ti pervetesosh keto, (anen e jashtme te Islamit) po qe se zemra te deshiron qe te vazhdosh me tutje ne ndriqimin shpirterore, sufizmi permban nje thesar vigan te zgjuarsise dhe literatures me ane te se ciles mund te mesosh se si te vazhdosh me tutje.

Me fale se ndoshta e zgjata pak
Kalofshi mire

----------


## ruela

Selam alejkum vella i dashur

Faleminderit per pergjigjen dhe flm per keshillen qe te behem muslimane  por me pare duhet te pyesesh njehere sepse une kam 13 vjet qe jam ne islam praktikante e rregullt.Por te kerkosh dije ne islam eshte gje  emire dhe une e bera se me duhet per dicka.
Zoti ta shperblefte
rudina

----------


## ocean

> Selam alejkum vella i dashur
> 
> Faleminderit per pergjigjen dhe flm per keshillen qe te behem muslimane  por me pare duhet te pyesesh njehere sepse une kam 13 vjet qe jam ne islam praktikante e rregullt.Por te kerkosh dije ne islam eshte gje  emire dhe une e bera se me duhet per dicka.
> Zoti ta shperblefte
> rudina


Alejkum Selam e nderuara Rudina,

Me fale per keqkuptim, dhe faleminderit per keshille se me te vertete duhej te pyesja njehere per poziten tende ne Islam. 

Pajtohem plotesisht me ju se po te kerkosh dije ne Islam eshte gje e mire, edhe po te jete njeri shume i ditur.  Une jam ende i ri ne Islam. Me siguri se ju dini shum gjera qe une nuk i di sa i perket Islamit.  Kam filluar ta praktikoje perafersishte para 3 viteve edhe ende di shum pak. 

Ju faleminderit shume per mirekuptim

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

> Selam alejkum vella i dashur
> 
> Faleminderit per pergjigjen dhe flm per keshillen qe te behem muslimane  por me pare duhet te pyesesh njehere sepse une kam 13 vjet qe jam ne islam praktikante e rregullt.Por te kerkosh dije ne islam eshte gje  emire dhe une e bera se me duhet per dicka.
> Zoti ta shperblefte
> rudina



selam alejkum moter e nderuar
me behet qejfi per kete mendim "Por te kerkosh dije ne islam eshte gje  emire ....."
Allahu te ndihmofte ne gjetjen e te vertetes.
besoj se e ke te qarte se çeshte tarikati dhe se çfare praktikash kane ithtaret e tarikateve te ndryshme.besoj se e di edhe se çeshte Teuhidi dhe nese jo kliko ketu:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=105289

----------


## ruela

Selam alejkum
Jo ju drejtova djalit me perpara...E di nuk eshte  hera e pare qe degjoj keshilla per tu bere muslimane per tu falur.Por muslimanet duhet te komunikojne me perpara me tjetrin pastaj ti japin keshilla.Psh jo ne kete ramazan ne tjetrin po falja teravit tek dine hoxha dhe po dilja, nje goce ne mes te shkalleve (ajo pa te keq)mbase e nisur edhe nga veshja ime mu drejtua moter behu pak muslimane dhe fillo falu .Nuk jam ndjere me keq sepse asnje nuk ka te drejte te bej deklarata te tilla pa e ditur me ke eshte duke folur.Dhe pergjigjja ime ishte ne kete xhami kur ti se kishe kuptuar islamin une jepja mesime.

Sa i perket tarikatit mu donte informacion i plote sepse kam diskutua me dike per kete pune.

Megjitha faleminderit qe me kushtuat kohe dhe ma bete me te lete per t'ju drejtuar serish ne rast se do kem paqartesi  ne lidhje me tema te tjera.

Selam alejkum dhe zoti jua shperblefte.
ruela

----------


## Fakir

> selam alejkum
> 
> Ju lutem mund te me shpjegoni c'eshte tarikati?
> ruela


es Selamun Alejkum

Të spjegohet vetëm Tarikati, nuk mundet sepse është i lidhur edhe me disa sende tjera. Në fakt mundë të spjegohet, por pa ato tjerat nuk ka efekt dhe nuk është "tamama", nuk është i përkryer.
E ato tjerat janë:

Një Sufi për të arritur cakun e tijë, duhet të kalojë në këto katër stacione:

1.	Sheriat   - Ligji i Islamit
2.	Tarikat    - Rruga shpirtërore
3.	Hakikat   - e Vërteta
4.	Marifet   - Njohja, pranimi.

Në Tarikatin Bektashi është Marifeti para Hakikatit.

Këto stacione njëherit janë edhe dyer të cilat një Sufi një pas nji duhet ti kalojë apo ti hapë për të arritur deri tek Krijuesi. Këto nuk mundë të kalohen duke hyrë ne më shum se nji në të njejtën kohë. Këto kalohen rradhazi, njëra pas tjetrës. 



Shejh ul-Ekber Myhidin ibn Arebi, këto katër stacione i përshkruan kështu:

Në nivelin e Sheriatit, e jotja është e jotja dhe e imja është e imja. Kjo do të thotë se Ligji i religjionit rregullon të drejtat individuale e njerëzve.

Në nivelin e Tarikatit, e imja është e jotja, e jotja është e imja. Nga dervishët kërkohet që ndermjet veti të jenë si vëllezër dhe motra dhe të ndajnë si të mirën, si të keqen ashtu edhe materialen.

Në nivelin e Hakikatit, nuk k as e jotja as e imja. Sufinjtë në shkalla më të larta e kuptojnë që gjithçka vjen nga Allahu, dhe se vet janë vetëm përgjegjës, administrator (të materiales) dhe se në të vërtetë nuk posedojnë asgjë. Ata të cilët e njohin të Vertetën, nuk ju interesojnë pasuria, sipërfaqsorja në përgjithsi si dhe autoriteti në shoqëri.

Në nivelin e Marifetit (Njohjes,Pranimit) nuk ka as unë e as ti. Me këtë pranohet se asgjë dhe askush nuk është i ndarë nga Allahu. Kjo është caku më i lartë i arritshmërisë së një Sufiu.


Sufizmi është sikur një Trëndafil. Therrat e trëndafilit janë Sheriati  Ligji i Islamit. Bishti (trupi) i trëndafilit është Tarikati  Rruga. Lulja e Trëndafilit është Hakikati  e Vërteta dhe në fund era e lules është Marifeti  Njohja,pranimi.
Therrat e mbrojnë trupin (bishtin), pa këto Trëndafili mundë të zhduket nga kafshët. Por edhe pa trupin (bishtin) therrat nuk do të kishin asnjë kuptim dhe do ishin pa vlerë se nuk kanë ku të rriten. Këtu shifet qartë thënia e Imam Shafiut: Pa Sheriat nuk ka Tarikat, por edhe pa Tarikat nuk ka Sheriat. 
Trupi i Trëndafilit pa lulen, nuk do të kishte kuptim por edhe një lule e Trëndafilit pa aromë nuk do të ishte e kuptimtë dhe pa vlerë. Por edhe aroma e vetme pa Trëndafilin nuk do të kishte mundësi të ekzistojë.

----------


## referi_1

Si për fillim se sa për njohtim këtu do të sjell disa thënje të ulemave të ehli sunnetit rreth sufizmit dhe sufistëve.Përatë kërkush të mos del para dietarëve rreth këtyre sekteve sufite sepse ehli sunneti janë që më sëmiri i kan njohur sufitë,origjinën e tyre,ecurin,dhe besimin e tyre.
  Sufi ka pasur që kur egziston njerëzimi dhe në çdo fe poashtu edhe në fen islame sufitë dhe idetë e tyre janë shrkirë me islamin dhe për këtë ka shum drejtime sekte dhe nënsekte të tyre.
  Por un këtu do të them vetëm disa thënje të ulemave rreth sufive :
  Imam Esh-Shaii për sufizmin : '' Nëse nji person ushtron tasafuvin (sufizmin) në fillim të ditës,ai më nuk do të vjen deri në syfyr,përveç ndonji idioti '' (Telbis Iblis)
  ''Kush ndjek nji sufi 40 ditë mendja e tij më kurr nuk është kthyer për së mbari''.
  Imam Ahmed El-Hanbeli për nji njeri sufi shum të njohur me emrin El-Harith el-Muhasbi ka thënë : ''Tërhiqjani vërejtjen njerëzve prej Harithit..sepse ai është pasues i el-kelamit (filozofëve-retorikës) (Telbis Iblis).
  Shejh Ebu Bekr el-Xhezairi ka thënë : '' Sufizmi është nji sekt i shpifur që fillojnë me dhikr kurse mbarojnë me kufr.Nga ana e jashtme të duken dele,kurse nga ana e brendshme janë ujqër dhe bisha të vërtetë duke bërë mëkate në urdhëresat e Allahut.'' (Illet-Tasafuwf ja Ibadallah).
  Ibn El-Xheuzi në librin e tij Telbis Iblis që shkuran shum për to midis tjerave thotë : '' Ata (sufitë) prej njerëzve që e dojnë thjeshtësinë,aderojnë untësin para ngopjes dhe ahiretin para dunjasë,tani janë kthyer në të kundërtën që shum e dojnë jetën e rehatshme dhe luksoze duke u bërë pasionues të vërtetë të ushqimeve,pijeve,muzikës..''
  Shejhul Islam Ibn Tejmijje duke folur për '' çudirat'' e disa udhëheqësve sufi tregon : '' Çudirat e tyre ndodhin me ndihmën e shokëve të tyre ,djajve (shejtanëve),të cilëve ata ju kan nënshtruar plotësisht...ata në këtë mënyrë vjedhin pasurin e tjerëve,ata nuk urdhërojnë në të mirën dhe nuk ndalojnë nga e keqja,ata nuk bëjnë xhihad për hir të Allahut. (El-Fetaua).
   E kam Pyetur Abdurrahman bin Mehdin : O Ebu Saad! Në qytetin tonë ka disa njerëz që thirren sufi.Ai mu përgjegj : ''Mos rri afër tyre sepse i kemi parë disa që kan ndetur me ta dhe janë bërë të çmendur.Kurse disa që i kan shoqëruar ata janë bërë murtedë. (Telbis Iblis f.257).
  Sheraf ed- din El-Zauaui (ka vdekur 743 p.h) Thotë : ''Nëse udhëheqësi digjonte se ka dalur ndonji libër i Ibn Arabijut,atëherë ai i mblidhte ato kopje të tij dhe menjiher i digjte.Kurse secili që mashtroheshte mbas atij ai e diciplinonte atë.'' (El-Ikd el-Thamin 2/176).
  Është pyetur imam Ebu Bekr et-Tartushi (ka vdekur 520 p.h) për sufitë dhe është përgjigjur :
  ''Allahu pastë mëshirë për ty - drejtimi i sufive është nji e keqe e madhe e bazuar në injorancë dhe devijacione,kurse Kur'ani është i vetmi libër i Allahut dhe sunneti i të Dërguarit të tij savs.Vallëzimi dhe ekstaza (gjendje shpirtërore kur njeriu bie në trans) është fe e Samiriut i cili shpiku viçin,kurse populli filloj të vallzon rreth tij duke rënë në ekstazë.Pra sufizmi është fe e pabesimtarëve dhe adhuruesve të viçit.Sa u përket disa veprimeve të tyre të parët etyre që i kan shpikur ato bidate (sikur shkopinj ) kan qen zindikë (mëkatarë) me qëllim që ti largon muslimanët nga libri i Allahut,i Dërguari  i tij dhe shokët etij..patjetër duhet të ceket se është në detyrë të udhëheqësit që ti ndalon këta mëkatarë që të mos hyjnë nëpër mesxhidet tona dhe vendet tona dhe nuk është e lejuar për as njërin që beson në Allahun dhe ditën e gjykimit që tu ndihmon këtyre mëkatarëve në rugën e tyre të devijuar,dhe kjo është medhhebi i Imam Malikut,Ebu Hanifes,Imam Shafiut dhe Ahmed el-Hanbelit dhe poashtu edhe e tërë imamëve dhe muslimanëve.. (Tefsiri i Kurtubiut)..
  Dhe ka shum trhënje të tjera rreth tyre për të cilat duhet të shkruhet shum gjatë por un mjaftohem me kaq

----------


## Fakir

> Shejh Ebu Bekr el-Xhezairi 
>   Ibn El-Xheuzi'
>   Shejhul Islam Ibn Tejmijje
>    E kam Pyetur Abdurrahman bin Mehdin :
>   Sheraf ed- din El-Zauaui 
> imam Ebu Bekr et-Tartushi



hahahahah....ibni xheuzi, ibni tejmije, bin Mehdin.....interesant te gjith te ashtuquajtur "selefi"-vehabi. Kurse me qindra e qindra libra deshmojn ne me se 50gjuhe te botes deshmojne mbi daljen nga Islami duke filluar qe nga ibni Tejmije e deri tek themeluesi i vehabinjeve - Abdulvehabin. Per kete te fundit edhe anetaret e familjes se tij (i ati dhe vellau) u kane terhjekur vrejtjen popullit qe mos te ndjekin rrugen e tije sepse eshte i devijuar. E sa i perket te atit te Abdulvehabit, nuk ka qene SUFI, perkundrazi ka qene njeri dijetar ne vendin e tije!!! 
QESHARAKE CFAR ARGUMENTE PA BAZE por vetem ka than filani ka than fisteki. Keni kohe te merreni ju me devijim.

----------


## SenI_99

Shum tem interesant,po pa kritika kish qene edhe ma interesant.Sa ma shum spjegime aq me shum gabime,po leni kritikat po komunikoni me urtesi.

----------


## Fakir

> Shum tem interesant,po pa kritika kish qene edhe ma interesant.Sa ma shum spjegime aq me shum gabime,po leni kritikat po komunikoni me urtesi.


Xhenet, nuk ka se si te diskutohet ne qetesi me njerez injorant, njerez te verberuar, njerez me tru te shperlare qe edhe Ajetet Kuranore e Hadithet e Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. i mohojne dhe i quajn si te paverteta. Kuptohet, kur behet fjale per ate qe ju konvenon,ateher jane te verteteta. Diku 10postime mi kan fshi TE GJITHA AJETE KURANOR dhe Hadithe nga Buhari e Muslim. ESHTE KJO ISLAM??? Apo ne ditet e sotme quhet vehaboIslam - islam i dhunes?!

----------


## SenI_99

Po ju kuptoj po ma me urtesi shprehuni se kesi soj njerez jan vetem manipulator qe sja vlejn te diskutosh.

----------


## Fakir

> Po ju kuptoj po ma me urtesi shprehuni se kesi soj njerez jan vetem manipulator qe sja vlejn te diskutosh.


Po te kuptoj edhe une ty totalisht, por siq te thash, pa permendur asnje emer tjeter perveq te Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. (Hadithe te Tije s.a.v.s.) dhe Ajete Kuranore kam patur te shkruara postime, dhe te gjitha mi kan fshi. 
Perndryshe, nuk ke shanse te diskutosh sepse ato te cilat nuk ju shkojn per shtati dhe nuk mbeshtesin idete e tyre, menjeher i kundershtojne, qofshin ato Hadithe apo Ajete nga Kurani. Bile bile per Hadithe thon se jane te shpikura. Ok, ateher pra del se Buhariu dhe Muslimi paskan shpik Hadithe dhe se nuk po dashka te ju besohet aspak sepse nje njeri qe njeher genjen, ai gjithmone genjen. Ket e them duke e potencuar edhe njeher qe: SIMBAS DISAVE kurse sa me perket mua, une Buhariun, Muslimin dhe Tirmidhiun, perveq Ajeteve Kuranore i marr si burim me i sakti. Jo per nga fakti se mbron idete e mija fetare, por se jane Islami i verete, islami i Hz.Muhamed Mustafase s.a.v.s. islami i Familjes se Pejgamberit s.a.v.s.

----------


## referi_1

fakir :



> hahahahah....ibni xheuzi, ibni tejmije, bin Mehdin.....interesant te gjith te ashtuquajtur "selefi"-vehabi. Kurse me qindra e qindra libra deshmojn ne me se 50gjuhe te botes deshmojne mbi daljen nga Islami duke filluar qe nga ibni Tejmije e deri tek themeluesi i vehabinjeve - Abdulvehabin. Per kete te fundit edhe anetaret e familjes se tij (i ati dhe vellau) u kane terhjekur vrejtjen popullit qe mos te ndjekin rrugen e tije sepse eshte i devijuar. E sa i perket te atit te Abdulvehabit, nuk ka qene SUFI, perkundrazi ka qene njeri dijetar ne vendin e tije!!! 
> QESHARAKE CFAR ARGUMENTE PA BAZE por vetem ka than filani ka than fisteki. Keni kohe te merreni ju me devijim.


 


> QESHARAKE CFAR ARGUMENTE PA BAZE por vetem ka than filani ka than fisteki. Keni kohe te merreni ju me devijim.


  E juve nga i keni marr ato thënjet e juaja?nga ju kan ardh ato argumentet?A nuk ju ka thënë filani dhe fisteki?Apo vet ju kan ardh ndonji shpallje,ose i keni par në ëndërr??Nga thënjet e cilit ti ke mësuar për sufizmin?Apo edhe kjo na qenka qesharake.
 Kush ti ka mësuar ty këto trika : e jotja është e jotja dhe e imja është e imja,e imja është e jotja, e jotja është e imja,nuk k as e jotja as e imja,nuk ka as unë e as ti???

----------


## Fakir

> fakir ush ti ka mësuar ty këto trika : e jotja është e jotja dhe e imja është e imja,e imja është e jotja, e jotja është e imja,nuk k as e jotja as e imja,nuk ka as unë e as ti???


Po more Zotri, tash ti tregoj me rend te gjith se kush mi ka mesuar:

  1. Allahu xh.xh. ne Librin e Tije - Kuranin
  2. Hz.Muhamed Mustafaja s.a.v.s.
  3. Hz. Ali el-Myrteza r.a.
  4. Imam Hasan ibn Ali
  5. Imam Hysein ibn Ali
  6. ALI IBN HYSEJN i njohur si Zejnel Abidin
  7. MUHAMMED IBN ALI
  8. XHAFER IBN MUHAMMED i njohur si Xhaferi Sadik,njeher mesues i Ebu Hanifes
  9. MUSA IBN XHAFER apo i njohur si Musa el-Kjazim
10. ALI IBN MUSA i njohur ndryshe si Musa er-Rida
11. MUHAMMED IBN ALI
12. ALI IBN MUHAMMED
13. HASAN IBN ALI i njohur ndryshe si Hasan el-Askeri
14. MUHAMMED IBN EL-HASAN ndyshe me emrin el-Mehdi i njohur.

te mjaftojne keta Familje e Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. apo deshiron akoma te tjere?

Para se te ceki akoma te tjere, nje Hadith te Pejgamberit s.a.v.s.

"Hz.Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: O ju njerëz , ju le në mesin e juaj dy gjëra që nëse i përqafoni , asnjëherë nuk do të devijoni nga Rruga e Drejtë : Librin e Allahut dhe familjen time Ehli Bejtin"

Burimet: Tirmizi, Sahih Menakib Ehlul Bejt, II, 380, Hakim, Mustedrek el-sahihejn, III, 109; Ahmed ibn Hanbel, Musned, III, 17; Taberani, El-Mu‘dxhem el-Kebir, I, 129; Muhibbuddin Tabari, Daha’ir, str. 16.

Siq po e shef, une Fjalen e Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. po e qoj ne vend.

Tash ja ku i ke te tjeret te cilet me kan treguar:

  1. Uvejs el-Karani - bashkekohas i Pejgamberit s.a.v.s.
  2. Hasan el-Baseri - 642-748 (keta dy njihen nga e mbar bota, qoft islame apo te 
      tjere si Sufinjt e pare.
  3. Xhunajd el-Bagdadi rreth: 825-910
  4. Shejh ul-Ekber Myhedin ibn Arabi 1165-1240

Te mjaftojne keta, apo deshiron akoma te permendi te tjere deri ne shekullin e XIII-te?

Tash te shofim ata te tuat:

1. Ibn Tejmije 1263-1328
2. ibn Xheuzi 1292-1350
3. dhe Abdulvehabi 1703-1982

Jo rastesisht i permenda edhe vitet e lindje sepse dua ta beje nje pyetje Logjike (gje qe Vehabinjt nuk e kane sepse ibn Tejmije ua ka ndalu ta perdorin logjiken, sepse simbas tije Njohja nuk mundet te vije me ane te logjikes. Kete me se miri e ka deshmu Abdulvehabi me tortuarat,masakrat e tije ne Taifa dhe Meke) si eshte e mundur qe me mija vite me heret islami te kete qene ne rruge te gabuar kurse me ardhje e ibn Tejmijes gjegjesisht te Abdulvehabi kinse qenka rregullu?! E vertete, eshte rregulluar, por jane rregulluar pushket dhe drunjte per te masakruar popullaten Islame. Ky eshte Xhihadi i Adbulvehabit.
Kjo pyetje nuk vlen per vehabinjt sepse siq thash, nuk guxojne ta perdorin logjiken-mendjen e shendoshe.

----------


## referi_1

Pasi Fakiri na kënaqi me argumente tani na thotë :



> Para se te ceki akoma te tjere, nje Hadith te Pejgamberit s.a.v.s.
> "Hz.Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: O ju njerëz , ju le në mesin e juaj dy gjëra që nëse i përqafoni , asnjëherë nuk do të devijoni nga Rruga e Drejtë : Librin e Allahut dhe familjen time Ehli Bejtin"


  Këtu nuk po e marr vesh se cili është ai që e ka kundërshtuar këtë hadith?
  Pasi në fund ti përmende të tuët tani kërkon nga të mitë :



> Tash te shofim ata te tuat:
> 1. Ibn Tejmije 1263-1328
> 2. ibn Xheuzi 1292-1350
> 3. dhe Abdulvehabi 1703-1982


  Pasi un e di se ju i keni armiq të përbetuar Ibn Tejmijjen,Ibn kajjimin dhe Abduluehhabin,tani po të tregoj qëndrimin e tyre rreth sufizmit dhe sufinjeve.
  Në kohën e Ibn Tejmijjes dhe sidomos para tij janë lajmëruar shum sekte dhe bidate dhe ummeti kishte rënë në errësirën e kufrit dhe shirkut nga injoranca.Por Allahu Azze e xhel dërgon ripërtrirësit e dinit të tij të cilët marrin obligimin që ta ruajnë atë dhe emanetin e Profetit tonë.Por rruga e tyre si zakonisht nuk është e lehtë dhe Allahu i sprovon me lloj lloj sprova disa prej të cilëve u shpaguan me jetët e tyre.Në kohën e shejh Abduluehhabit dijetarët islam thuajnë se jeta e tij dhe sprovat që përjetoj shejh Abduluehhabi ishin të njëjtat si të Profetit savs.Pra edhe këtë populli i vet e përzuri nga vendlindja e tij dhe armiqt e dinit të Allahut i thurrën atij lloj lloj kurthe me qëllim që ta poshtrojnë para të tjerëve buile disa edhe kan dashur edhe ta vrasin sepse ai ishte penges për ta të cilët nuk dëshironin që të thuhet e vërteta.Thuajn dijetarët se në kohën e tij islami filloj nga e para pra prej fillimit sepse islami i vërtetë ishte humbur dhe ishte bërë shum i huaj dhe i çuditur.
  Shejhul-Islami IBn Tejmijje dhe nxënësi i tij Ibn Kajjim el-Xheuzie dhe poashtu të gjith njerëzit e hadithit në përgjithësi nuk kan qen diskriminues kunderjt sufizmit,por ata sufizmin dhe sufistët i kan shikuar nën prizmën e sherijatit : ''...është pranuar sufitë që kan shkuar simbas Kur'anit dhe sunnetit,kurse i kan rrefuzuar ata që kan qen ekstrem dhe nuk jan pajtuar në këtë'' (mexhmuu fetaua vol.10 f.82).
  Ibn Tejmijje duke u bazuar pra në këtë princip,i ka darë sufitë në tre kategori :
  Në kategorin e parë ai i ka quajtur mashejh el-islam,ma shejeh el-kitabë uel -sunneh,dhe imamaat el- huda (imamët e drejtë) (Mexhmuatu resail uel mesail vol 1 f.179,dhe në mexhmuu fetaua vol 10,516,vol 11 f.233).
  Në ktë kategori ai i fut këto diejtarë islam : Fudalj b.Ijjadi,Ibrahim b. Adhem,Shekik el-Belki,Ebu Sulejman el-Darani,Maruf el-Karkhi,Bishr Ëa-Hafi,Sari el-Sekati,El Xhunejd b. Muhammed,El-Tustari, Amr b.Uthman el-Mekki,Abdul Kadir el-Xhejlani,Shejh Hamad el-Dabas dhe shejh Ebu el-Bejan.
  Këta sufi kan qen sufit e vërtetë musliman,njerëz asketë të vërtetë në dinin e tyre që kan vepruar sipas Kur'anit dhe sunnetit (Mustekim el-ahual) (Mexhmuu fetaua voë.10 f.516-7).
  Në kategorinë e dytë shejhul islami i ka futur ato sufi që në fillim kan qen të '' indoktrinuar'' dhe në fillim nuk kan qen sipas metodologjisë së ehli sunnetit,por ma vonë këta sufi janë kthyer nga drejtimet e tyre të mëparshme .Në kët aktegori hyn : Ebu Jezid el-Bostamiu,Ebu Hisein el-Nuri dhe Ebu Bekr el-Shibli. (Mexhmuu fetauavol.10 382).
   Kurse kritika e tij e vërtetë u drejtohet grupit të tretë të sufive,të cilët kan dalur jashtë principeve dhe metodologjisë të ehli sunnetit duke implementuar Wahdatul wuxhud (Besim se Allahu është gjithandej) dhe el-hulul (besimi në inkarnim).Shejhul islami është shum i ashpër ndaj kësaj grupe të sufive dhe të gjith ai i shpall kjafira dhe murtedë,këtu hyn : El-Hallaxhi,Ibn El-Arebiun,Sadr ed-Din El-Kunavi,Ibn Sabinin dhe Tilimsanin (Mexhmuu fetava voll 11,f.18).
  Në këtë kategori të tretë ai futë edhe nji nën kategori tjetër e quajtur si sub-kategori ku i ka rradhitur sufitë e tjerë që ju kan lutur profetëve,evlijave,varreve,tyrbeve,shejhëve..etj

----------


## Fakir

> Pasi un e di se ju i keni armiq të përbetuar Ibn Tejmijjen,Ibn kajjimin dhe Abduluehhabin,tani po të tregoj qëndrimin e tyre rreth sufizmit dhe sufinjeve.


E di se cfar qendrimi kane, kshtu qe me mjaftoi ky rresht ta lexoj dhe te di se cfar deshte me thane. 
Por per fat te keq ky forum i quajtur shqiptar, ne fakt forumvehabi i ka fshi te gjitha, dhe i fshin prap postimet te cilat tregojne qarte se sa e sa qindra Dijetar e kan kundershtu ibn Tejmije & Co duke fillur nga i Ati dhe Vellau i Abdulvehabit e dei ne kohen e ibn Tejmijes. Kshtu qe edhe nuk e shof te arsyeshme te merrem me teper me idete e juaja te prishura.

----------

